# ,  / > RA3AO

## dk1vs

.    .    .    ? .

----------


## XENOMORPH

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post410464

----------

.
           .    ,    .   DD4,DD5 "",      .   13DD5  Q2  Q1 DD4        ?

----------

